# Ikonic Ra X10 Liquid Cooling equipped case.



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Since my dreams of a Corsair Obsidian 800D or a Silverstone Raven 01 were dashed by the lack of anyone selling them here, I am currently seeing what is available locally.

I came across the Ikonic Ra X10 case, it has both a watercooled and a version without watercooling.

Anyone used this thing ? How does the included water cooling setup stack up against a custom setup for around 250$ ?

For reference, here are the temps from a review that put an i7 920 at 4Ghz with 1.42v through the chip in this case with the built-in watercooling setup:





Here's their CPU-Z shot:


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

Those temps aren't that great, but they aren't horrible.  Do your own liquid cooling for the best results.  Research the pumps, radiators, reservoirs, and blocks so you can make an informed purchase.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> Those temps aren't that great, but they aren't horrible.  Do your own liquid cooling for the best results.  Research the pumps, radiators, reservoirs, and blocks so you can make an informed purchase.



Thanks, I am aware of that, I just wanted to know how it stacks up.

My initial plan was the Corsair Obsidian 800D + triple rad, MCP655, 1/2" tubing as the basis. Problem is I need to order everything from abroad, the case is too big to ship over here (at least that's what every retailer that I tried so far that ships over here told me). So I was exploring local options first.

Does anyone have opinions on the case itself ? The air-cooled version is for sale here too.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 21, 2010)

@ Yukikaze - Any chance you can link to the case? As Binge stated, look into your own WC set up, this thread might help.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> @ Yukikaze - Any chance you can link to the case? As Binge stated, look into your own WC set up, this thread might help.



Sure, here's the review:
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/ikonik-ra-x10-liquid-cooled-aluminum-full-tower-case-review/

Like I said, my initial idea was (and still is) to build a watercooled setup on my own. I already did quite a bit of research on that, but my inability to get the cases I wanted over here made me look for other options, I ran across the Ra X10 so I decided to ask how it stacks up.

Thanks !


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

Are Coolermaster products available to you?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmmm.... that's an interesting design, not to my taste but certainly not ugly. What budget d'you have for a chassis?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> Are Coolermaster products available to you?



Yes. I am considering the ACTS 840 actually. 

I dislike the HAF 932 (I am pretty sure that would be a pretty common recommendation, perhaps even exactly the one you want to recommend now). It isn't big enough on space between the rear and the HDD cages.

I am looking for something quite massive in size, hence my initial wish for the excellent Corsair Obsidian.


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

The obsidian doesn't have as much room for watercooling as you'd be lead to believe.  The case itself has enough room for any sized video card, but the HDD cage is at least 1/3 of the whole case, and you can not remove it.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hmmm.... that's an interesting design, not to my taste but certainly not ugly. What budget d'you have for a chassis?



It is difficult to define in foreign terms. I have 500 USD set aside for it, but in US terms that would be more like 350$ for a case since prices over here are inflated. Not to mention the selection is pretty poor.

I am looking for something that would fit a triple rad internally (preferrably on the top), pretty much.

The ACTS 840 fits the bill, but I am not totally sold on its looks, nor on the lacking of cable routing options which aren't in plain sight.


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

I see why you like the 800D now.  There's plenty of room for one triple rad.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> The obsidian doesn't have as much room for watercooling as you'd be lead to believe.  The case itself has enough room for any sized video card, but the HDD cage is at least 1/3 of the whole case, and you can not remove it.



Hmm, I've seen pictures of it with GTX285 and HD4870X2 sized cards and a WC setup and it had tons of space yet to go until the HDD cages.

Either way, it doesn't matter, since I can't get one of those anyway.

I hate living in a place where I need to settle for second best due to availability of things being a bitch.

Anything good to say about the CM ACTS 840 or the TT Armor series ? How about the TT Sword M ?


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

Any way we could view the stock of cases accessible to you?



Yukikaze said:


> Hmm, I've seen pictures of it with GTX285 and HD4870X2 sized cards and a WC setup and it had tons of space yet to go until the HDD cages.
> 
> Either way, it doesn't matter, since I can't get one of those anyway.
> 
> ...



Well... you somewhat get my meaning.  I never said there wasn't enough room for video cards and ONE triple rad, but if you try to expand the ability to WC to something more extravagant you'll find yourself at a loss.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> Any way we could view the stock of cases accessible to you?



Not really unless you can read hebrew 

Let me try to compile a quick list:
Silverstone Raven 02
Cooler Master ACTS 840
Cooler Master HAF932
Cooler Master Cosmos (Any version of this thing, pretty much)
Zalman GS1000
TT Armor (Any version, including Extreme)
XClio 777
TT Xaser
Ikonic Ra X10 (Both watercooled version, and plain one)
Antec P190
Gigabyte 3D Mercury
TT Kandalf
Lian LI PC-P80B
Antec 1200
TT Sword M


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 21, 2010)

Are all these cases within your budget?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> Any way we could view the stock of cases accessible to you?
> 
> Well... you somewhat get my meaning.  I never said there wasn't enough room for video cards and ONE triple rad, but if you try to expand the ability to WC to something more extravagant you'll find yourself at a loss.



Well, in general I am planning on RadBoxing (or something equivalent) an additional dual or triple res on the back if I need that and I doubt I am going to need more than that, really.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Are all these cases within your budget?



Yep. I think the only things which aren't in my budget over here are things with built-in exotic cooling or the TT Level 10, both of which are of no interest.


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

You would probably do well with a Cosmos PURE.  That case is dead sexy, and I know you can cram in a bunch of cooling.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> You would probably do well with a Cosmos PURE.  That case is dead sexy, and I know you can cram in a bunch of cooling.



It sure looks dead sexy. 

No internal triple rad, though. Very favorably reviewed, too. The store right next to me can deliver those, so it might not be a bad choice.

And I really like this:





Does any of you guys know just how many rads can be crammed into this thing internally ? It takes a dual rad on top, that is obvious, but can something be front-mounted (say another dual rad), at the expense of one of the triple HDD cages (For the barbs/tubing to fit) ?


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

My friend modded his cosmos to fit a triple rad on top.  It doesn't take much effort.

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=16195


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> My friend modded his cosmos to fit a triple rad on top.  It doesn't take much effort.



Hmm, even if I don't mod it, I guess a triple rad on an external mount on the rear and a dual rad on top would be more than enough anyway (I am not planning on ever cooling my GPUs with water, I replace them far too often to afford that many blocks/hussle).

Thanks. I think I'll order this thing today, it should be here in time for Mass Effect 2 coming out.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 21, 2010)

Thought I'd link you to some cool mods regarding the Comos...

Comos 1000 Flash

Candy Green

VX

... these are just a few, hopefully they can give you a rough idea what potential it'll give you.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Thought I'd link you to some cool mods regarding the Comos...
> 
> Comos 1000 Flash
> 
> ...



Pretty awesome. Gonna need to do this thing justice, then


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 21, 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe I'm going crazy but I thought Zalman coolers were not that great performing these days?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay. Cosmos Pure ordered. Should be here early next week. I promise pics ! Plus pics when it gets watercooled next month.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 21, 2010)

W00T!


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 21, 2010)

I HATE that case that case is extremely nice but here are my main issues with it and they are big ones 

#1 it has a sim to control all fans and pump BUT does not respond properly in windows no matter what i did or what version of windows i used 

#2 it has all 3/8 tubing BUT the line from rad 1 to flow indicator to rad 2 is like all 1/4 will kills the flow rate a ton 

#3 there is almost no cable management features 

the case looks amazing BUT has very big issues (i still have the case if you need to see how bad the tubing change is on the rads)


THIS is just info for anyone looking at that case


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> I HATE that case that case is extremely nice but here are my main issues with it and they are big ones
> 
> #1 it has a sim to control all fans and pump BUT does not respond properly in windows no matter what i did or what version of windows i used
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 21, 2010)

here is my cosmos s build maybe get u more fired up and some ideas for yours 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108566


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 21, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> here is my cosmos s build maybe get u more fired up and some ideas for yours
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108566



Thanks. Looks neato.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 24, 2010)

Crap.

I just got notified that the Cosmos Pure is out of stock with the importer and no longer imported to Israel.

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH.

Okay. I am thinking of going with the ATCS 840 now.

Man, this sucks.


----------

